# Don't miss the Starz Superpak Free Preview Weekend



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Check your cable or satellite listings to see which channel/s the Starz Superpak Free Preview weekend is on on your cable or satellite system.
With Digital Cable, Dish Network, and Directv, you will get up to 12 premium channels during the free preview weekend. You would get channels such as Starz East, Starz West, Starz Theater, Starz Cinema East, Starz Cinema West, Black Starz, Starz Family, and Encore East. On satellite systems, on the Starz Superpak Free Preview Weekend you'll also enjoy features such as a RAZOR SHARP PICTURE with 360 lines of horizontal resolution, Dolby Digital 5.1 Surround Sound, and Alternative Languages capability.
During the Starz Superpak Free Preview Weekend you can enjoy great Blockbuster movies such as Beyond The Mat, Thirteen Days, Chocolat, Cayote Ugly, Screwed, and the world wide acclaimed award winning Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon. The only way you can see for yourself is to go turn on your cable or satellite tv to the channel group for the Starz Superpak and see for yourself. 
Enjoy the movies, and don't forget to make some popcorn beforehand.

www.starzsuperpak.com/

Don't you dare miss it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

Dave, thanks for the Starz Spam.

Starz Sucks.

I am a Starz Subscriber on Dish Network, and because of your free previews I am thinking of canceling it. Why should a subscriber be subjected to ads and phone numbers telling me to subscribe to starz when I already subscribe. This is really annoying especially during the show.

On my local cable system they had an entire week of this free preview. Why is DBS being shortchanged? And why am I paying full price for a service which is free for everyone else?

I doubt you will answer. Starz Sucks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

It would never happen on cable or DBS, but I think subscribers who have to see the "free preview" banners and promos should get their bills pro-rated for the free time.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2002)

I second that! even though I dont sub to any movie packages


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

I liked last weekends programming better.  
No complaints, it was free.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

I was watching this afternoon. They kept putting up the 800 number with the big letters, LAST CHANCE. If I didnt like my HDTV so much I would have kicked a hole in the set.

Dont get me wrong I dont have anything against free previews, but I feel the previews should be held on their own channels. Again I feel paying subscribers should not have their PAID viewing interupted by ads.


----------

